# Mesquite butcher block. End grain.



## Bluestingray (Sep 25, 2014)

Mesquite butcher block with an end grain top. 10” block, 36” tall and 25×27 cutting area. Brushed on clear epoxy and tung oil on the base and sides. The top has butcher block oil. Next time around I’ll try a uniform design for the top. weighs about 180 Lbs. Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice! That really is eye-catching! TA

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks Tony. What does TA stand for? the letter abbreviations make me think too much and can't ever decide.


----------



## David Hill (Sep 25, 2014)

WOW! nice table!
I really appreciate the work it takes to line it all up and gluing---something I plan to do when I have time....someday.


----------



## Tony (Sep 25, 2014)

They're my initials. If my middle name started with an N it would be really funny! TA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 25, 2014)

That Is awesome! !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Sep 25, 2014)

"They're my initials." TA

We'll, I was thinking Totally Awesome!


----------



## Tony (Sep 25, 2014)

Bluestingray said:


> I was thinking Totally Awesome!



Whenever I get to thinking that, my wife reminds me otherwise!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 25, 2014)

Reckon our wives might be related?????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 25, 2014)

Could very well be, she grew up not that far from you......... TA


----------



## David Hill (Sep 25, 2014)

Tony said:


> Could very well be, she grew up not that far from you......... TA


Actually-she's from San Antonio.
And we lived there before I had opportunity to go to med school.


----------



## Tony (Sep 25, 2014)

Ah, well, she spent her younger years in Cotulla; her Dad was Border Patrol. TA


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 26, 2014)

I just showed my wife this...she says it's beautiful...
Since she's always right, I'll leave it at that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------

